# Sharkbite Pipe?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I just saw this about a week ago. I'm assuming they bought it at HD but I've never seen it before. Can this pex be used with anything other than sharkbites?




















Sorry for the crappy pictures.







Paul


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

It's just another manufacturer of PEX pipe. It can be used with any PEX system, except the ones that require you to flair the pipe, like Wirsbo or Rehau for example.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Question is would you stake a warranty on it?


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

No its the same as Zurn and the other brands will work with copper or stainless crimp rings


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> Question is would you stake a warranty on it?


No, I wouldn't. I pulled as much of it out as I could and replaced it with copper.







Paul


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Ron said:


> Question is would you stake a warranty on it?


yea im sure it will last a year :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah yea there is a 25 year warranty on the pipe, assure you that if there is a failure at a fitting and it is not there own it would void the warranty.


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

you are probably right but i guess then the fitting manufacturer would be liable


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The two manufactures would fight it out in court, one will say it was the others fault, could come back on the plumber for not using the proper fitting/s for the proper pipe.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> The two manufactures would fight it out in court, one will say it was the others fault, could come back on the plumber for not using the proper fitting/s for the proper pipe.


Actually seeing as it is SDR-9 PEX any SDR-9 fitting would be proper but you are right they would sit there in court pointing at each other as to who is liable..

So Yea I'd use the same manufacturer and avoid that headache if there was a problem...

I stick to the same brand to avoid that possibility...


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

So if I use a Genova fitting on Charlotte DWV am I looking at the same headache? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbrob said:


> So if I use a Genova fitting on Charlotte DWV am I looking at the same headache? Makes no sense to me.


You could be...:yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

plumbrob said:


> So if I use a Genova fitting on Charlotte DWV am I looking at the same headache? Makes no sense to me.


You have to read the warranty outlined for the manufracture such as Cash Acme’s SharkBite

*Warranty Info*

See note in *Bold*

SharkBite products shall be installed in accordance with all applicable plumbing, heating and mechanical codes and in accordance with any local, state or federal requirements.

Cash Acme’s obligation will be to repair or replace, at its discretion, any of the products covered under this limited warranty when the materials used to produce the product or the workmanship of the manufacturing process are
proven to be defective.

B. In the event of a system malfunction or leak caused by defective warranted products (and not by improper installation or usage, incorrect handling procedures or by jobsite or installation damage), a reasonable pre-approved amount will be allowed for repair materials and repair labor. In the event of a leak occurring in the factory manifold, please contact Cash Acme. 

*Note that Cash Acme limits its warranty to its tubing, valves and accessories, fittings and manifolds. Cash Acme does not warrant the connection. The integrity of the connection is the sole responsibility of the installer.*


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

whats the difference between that pex and other pex, the brand name? the cross-linking process? Does Cash-Acme have a crappy process? IDK


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Redwood said:


> You could be...:yes:


So do you use only pipe and fittings by the same manufacturer?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> whats the difference between that pex and other pex, the brand name? the cross-linking process? Does Cash-Acme have a crappy process? IDK


Valid question, I know they have a whole slew of products made by them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> You have to read the warranty outlined for the manufracture such as Cash Acme’s SharkBite
> 
> *Warranty Info*
> 
> ...


Actually Ron the part of the warranty fine print that would apply is further down where it says...



> F. Although Cash Acme provides a plumbing system to facilitate a complete installation; other manufacturer’s tubing and/or fittings may be installed in any given installation
> provided manufacturing of the tubing and/or fittings demonstrates compliance with the applicable ASTM standards, and the product has been certified by a recognized
> third-party testing agency. The Cash Acme product in the given installation will continue to be covered under this warranty.
> *NOTE: Cash Acme will be responsible only for proven defects in material or workmanship in Cash Acme products. Problems in products manufactured by another company should be reported to that manufacturer.*


So yes the Cash Acme Sharkbite PEX does still have a 25-Year Guarantee even if other brands are used. You just end up in a courtroom full of high dollar lawyers pointing fingers at each other and who do you think will lose?



plumbrob said:


> So do you use only pipe and fittings by the same manufacturer?


With my PEX stuff yes I do stick to one manufacturer...
All of my tubing, fittings, and crimp rings are made by the same manufacturer...

If I did use CPVC, which I don't, it would most likely be FlowGuard Gold that I would use and I would stick with that...


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't use CPVC either i mentioned 2 manufacturers of DWV. The point is if there is a failure your going to end up in court whether the system came from one manufacturer or three, fact is they don't give a  about you or your business  its you or them brother and guess who has more money and lawyers. It may well be a manufacturing defect but good luck proving it. The same goes for copper PVC CPVC black iron CSST whatever!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When I think of Cash Acme, the word Acme brings me back to my childhood days watching the Road Runner Show, remember that?

Wile E. Coyote would order up stuff from the Acme Corporation, nothing ever works to catch the road runner. One of my favorate cartoons of all time back then. :laughing:

Rocket Powered Roller Skates


----------

